
ISP Walks Out of Piracy Talks: “We’re Not The Internet Police” - spdy
http://torrentfreak.com/isp-walks-out-of-piracy-talks-were-not-the-internet-police-121217/
======
joshka
Original blog post by iinet: [http://blog.iinet.net.au/iinet-withdraws-notice-
notice-schem...](http://blog.iinet.net.au/iinet-withdraws-notice-notice-
scheme/)

------
mattvot
From the 17th Dec

~~~
hack_edu
Does that make this less important...? Would you like a timestamp?

~~~
ihsw
It's a repost.

~~~
westicle
Humour those of us who were busy doing Christmas-related things and missed
this one. I found it interesting.

I expect the next move from those beholden to the major studios will be to
lobby for tougher legislation - SOPA-style. It is important to maintain
awareness and vigilance so that all efforts can be made to stymie such
legislation.

~~~
samuellevy
The Communication minister (Stephen Conroy) is, apart from a horrible "filter
the naughty stuff off the internet" plan which has since gone away, pretty
switched on about tech.

Although he has been critical of iinet in the past, be's also said that he's
not going to push new laws into place unless both sides agree on them.

